# Dozer: 2 years



## DangerousDann (Sep 14, 2017)

I've had Dozer now for 2 years and he's just over 2 years old, I'm still hand feeding and I just updated his enclosure. I'm still working on ideas for enrichment items for his room. As long as you spend time with them and take care of them properly Giants are awesome pets.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 15, 2017)

You're buddy, for sure. He and his enclosure look great.

I'm looking forward to hearing about some of the habitat enrichment things for Dozer.


----------



## Joba (Nov 9, 2017)

Beautiful boy you’ve got there.


----------



## Leiarius (Aug 19, 2018)

Where did you get that kind of enclosure?


----------

